# Betta Magnets



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd share my two test-magnets that I did of my two boys, Merlin & Dragoon! 





























I'm also curious to see if anyone would be interested in purchasing ones of their own bettas in the future. I can't really make any now since our semester ends middle of May and we have only a few firings left in our studio before our adviser shuts down the studio for the summer. If you could fill out the survey below it'd be greatly appreciated. :-D


*Survey:
Would you buy one or more betta magnets? (If more than one, how many?)

How much would you be willing to pay for one? For a set? How many in the set?*


Depending on what the answers are in the survey, I may start offering to do commissions for these starting next fall.


----------



## LovelyBetta (Mar 6, 2014)

These are really cute! I love the idea. I would consider getting one for each of my bettas (6). I have no idea what you should charge though!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

LovelyBetta said:


> These are really cute! I love the idea. I would consider getting one for each of my bettas (6). I have no idea what you should charge though!!!


Thanks for the feedback!


----------

